# An Amazing Bird Has Passed .. Farewell Alex ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.alexfoundation.org/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame!! R.I.P. beautiful and talented Alex!

He was 30 years old, at least! Amazing!

Love and Hugs to all who were close to Alex

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a shame. Alex really was an amazing bird.
Thank you, Terry for letting us know.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a shame.  They must be very sad. It must be like losing a child, having a pet, or rather, member of the family that long. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Terry for the posting. Alex was a beautiful bird. I'm sorry for their loss of their family member.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is some video of Alex .. just amazing ..

http://vvi.onstreammedia.com/cgi-bi...tart=1895395&ccend=2687958&videoID=pbssaf1201

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What an awful shock  He surely was an amazing little guy and a real pioneer.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I remember being amazed at how smart Alex was when we saw him on PBS and, I think, on Discovery channel. What a sweet, wonderful little bird and I am so sorry to see him go.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of this amazing bird, I'm sure it was a horrible shock to all his family and friends.

Sending thoughts of comfort to those who mourn his loss.

Rest in Peace, Alex.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Alex was an amazing bird! I've enjoyed watching his sessions with the doctor. On the website, there is a link to a video interview with Alan Alda. Towards the end, they demonstrate a computer connection which has the potential to give stay at home parrots something interesting to do while their people are away. Can you imagine being able to call from work and chat via webcam with your parrot?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, I saw Alex on Tv a couple of times and just loved this bird. Such a sweet and intelligent baby.
RIP dear Alex. 

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

How sad! R.I.P. Alex  
I enjoyed watching him on the 'Look who's talking' video which I still have from some years back.

A truly amazing bird that will be sadly missed.

Lindi


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

How sad.
Isn't 30 young for an african grey?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

The loss of Alex is really sad. Not only did he do so much research but he taught me that birds are so much more than we thought. We have a little lovebird and it's due to birds like Alex that we have a real understanding of what an intelligent creature he is. I feel so bad for his family and loved ones.


----------

